# Are my rats bored???



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm worried about my rats. They're around 8 or 9 months I've had them since November and they still don't really like me. What I'm worried about is that since they don't like spending time with me really I'm afraid they're sleeping too much. Is this normal? They play with each other once in a blue moon but I don't know maybe everything's fine and I'm just paranoid. They're my first ones.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

By now they should have bonded with you or at least formed some kind of interactive relationship. What kinds of things are you doing to bond with them? You should be spending at least 20 minutes a day holding them, or doing bathtub bonding, etc. How are they with being handled?

I'm also curious where you have their cage and how much time you spend near the cage.


----------



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok I'll give u all the details maybe u can tell me what's right and wrong


----------



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok so the cage is next to my bed where I am at all times...when I let them out of the cage I open the little door which falls on to my bed so they roam on it while I'm on it. Minimum 20 mins...they walk around they love going under blankets they will crawl in me but they will not look for me or my attention. They do not like being picked up. The smaller one give the impression that he does not like me at all. He does not like being touched and he ignores me completely when I try to pet he runs away. He's skittish but has never popped in fear.the other one is not as cold towards me. The only time he'll play with me is if he's about to come out of cage he does this run around cage pops his head out while I wiggle my fingers he likes that game but that is the closest thing that comes to me and them bonding.


----------



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been jobless for a few months now so I'm always laying next to their cage. They're sleeping most of the time. Right now they're out on my bed and they're not interested in me at all...they'll crawl over me they aren't scared of me to that point but it's hard to explain ya know  idk I thought maybe it's because they're young over time they'll come around but it's been 3 months and only a little progress has happened :/ I'm worried they'll stay like this forever and if so then they're more trouble than pleasure unfortunately I'm keeping them illegally that's y I say that


----------



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

I just tried playing tug of war with them with tissues for the first time they couldn't care less  they like stealing stuff haha but that's about it :/ uhgg idk what's wrong or what to do!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Did you try some treats as incentive? Not a whole lot, but enough to get them to come to you?


----------



## frenchyy (Nov 19, 2015)

They come to me for treats they're not that scared


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

My two rats are not very interested in me, either. Not very affectionate. They're curious, and not afraid of me most of the time, but are much more interested in the big wide world than in me. I have handled them and bribed them with treats since I got them, when they were about 2 mos. old. My rats do groom each other a lot, and spend time piled on top of each other in their hammock or squeezed into their cardboard box. They love free-ranging around the house, and play-fight with each other. But I haven't been able to train them or even teach them their names. Once in a while they come to me, but they don't cuddle with me. I find the best time to cultivate affection is when they are sleepy in the morning. Scratching their cheeks and heads sends them into blisses of bruxing. They relax and close their eyes and bliss out. If I scratch between their shoulder blades, they will nibble and lick my fingers or hand. If yours sleep a lot, that's the time to cuddle with them and groom them. See if they will sleep near you on the bed. I make my ratties very happy by giving them paper to rip up and shred and pull into their nests. I use plain paper that comes as wrapping for items I order online. I wouldn't use anything with ink on it. They spend a lot of time exploring it and tearing it up. Good boredom cure.


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

I think what both of you have to remember is that every rat has a different personality. Females *tend *to be more energetic and less cuddly, and males *tend* to be more lethargic and more affectionate, but this isn't a rule. You can get energetic males and lazy females as well. Every rat has a different personality. Also, your rats sound pretty young, so it's not unusual for them to be more active. Rats aren't really adults until 6 months, so yours are still pretty young by rat standards, and have a lot of energy.

Using treats is a good idea. I would recommend Gerber baby puffs, as they're very low in calories, can be broken into small pieces, and I've yet to meet a rat that doesn't like them.  Don't be afraid to bribe them into liking you. xP


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

It's awesome that their cage is near your bed, that should help a lot. It sounds like they weren't socialized as babies and now they're afraid of hands or indifferent to people. 

There's a lot of information on how to socialize rats here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39776-Timid-or-Aggressive-Rat-Trust-Training
You probably have a lot of work ahead of you to get these rats to bond with you, but I bet you can make some progress if you follow the advice in the sticky.


----------

